# The risk of downloading copyright material from internet....



## monsursound (Oct 18, 2011)

Guys,i have seen people downloading loads of movies,music,games.....etc from torrent and other file hosting sites.How much is the risk of getting sued by RIAA or MPAA???Is it less risky in india???As i havent seen or heard anyone getting sued in india.Also some say that using file hosting site is safer than using torrent.Is it true???How???


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2011)

Let me introduce you to the Usenet.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

AFAIK no one has been sued or anything here in India.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> AFAIK no one has been sued or anything here in India.



That's not true, I remember someone getting sued for sharing copyrighted music on torrents. @OP Filehosting sites are safe, but not torrents. Stay away from torrents.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> That's not true, I remember someone getting sued for sharing copyrighted music on torrents. @OP Filehosting sites are safe, but not torrents. Stay away from torrents.



So, you saying, you have never used torrents! 
Please don't scare away the lad!


----------



## sygeek (Oct 18, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> That's not true, I remember someone getting sued for sharing copyrighted music on torrents. @OP Filehosting sites are safe, but not torrents. Stay away from torrents.


 

Police are unable to catch the criminals in real life, here in India, and we're talking about the virtual world.

@OP: Unless you're involved in other major activities (selling these pirated copies), or if you indulge in these activities in probable unsafe areas, you should STAY away. Other than that, JUST downloading copyrighted materials from torrent sites (or even uploading), you probably won't get into ANY possible trouble. 

Not that I'm promoting piracy, I'm actually against it. I'm just making him aware of his statistical chances, i.e. 0%.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 18, 2011)

In India Nothing Can Happen.(nothing happen till now). If Indian Government started taking Piracy seriously then first they Should, and hope will start by Closing local Movie suppliers(Vcd's and DVDs).. And I believe Bollywood Industry is trying to do it from long time but Nothing Happens.. 

But some Actors and directors do it personally.. I Remember for Movie krissh. DVDs were available before Release(for what I remember release was postpone just befoe D-day). so I heard about Warnings Police gave to local shopkeepers not to distribute so soon.. or action will be taken.. and many more movies, like  by Aamir khan and specially Salman Khan Recently.


In not far in future we will see Sharukh khan taking action for his Movie.. Ra-on.. With so Expensive movie He won't take any chances.. We will definitely see some ..(this action only last at most for couple of weeks after release that too for local shopkeepers) On internet everything is Available.. 

about RIAA or MPAA in India never heard of that.. If u r using torrents better get it from Private tracker and also from some respected/regular/usual groups.

As I Believe.. If some one would like to share more pls go ahead, never want to face the action...


to be on Much safer side  follow this guide lines..

1. Private tracker.
2. No personal info Directly .
3. use proxy
4. download from regular  groups.
5. Start Downloading Couple of Days later after released on Internet.. so u will get info on it thru comments only on Private tracker.
6. Don't ever upload (seed but don't ushare somethng)
7. Don't make any profits from ur downloads..
8. Don't use for commercial purposes .

Last 2-3 years Back I read an interview of a man who used to sell dvds at VT in Mumbai. He himself said "what ever we sell it is already available for free on Internet.. ".. heard now no more stalls are seen on VT, yes business is still on. just no more stalls.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 18, 2011)

for that matter there's a pirated CD/DVD stall just in front of the Police chowki 

well how to find if its a private tracker?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 18, 2011)

Most Private tracker does not let u register easily.. Well u can't register on that Site. You are gonna need Invites(existing member invites you) for that.. or Give some donation..


----------



## monsursound (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks guys for your valuable information.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> Let me introduce you to the Usenet.



gotta pay for the good ones, no?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 18, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> gotta pay for the good ones, no?


nope..


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

you are supposed to say nope.avi

now why didnt i find that, ffs?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> So, you saying, you have never used torrents!
> Please don't scare away the lad!



Sometimes. 95% of the time I use filehosting sites. Torrents are slow. Private trackers are safer than the Public ones. Just get a get a fileserve account for $10 and download as much you want. :/


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

torrents are slow?!?!?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> torrents are slow?!?!?



Yeah, the best speed I ever got with torrents is 1MB/s while on Filehosting 6MB/s.


----------



## monsursound (Oct 18, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Yeah, the best speed I ever got with torrents is 1MB/s while on Filehosting 6MB/s.



6 MB/S!!!  
what connection and what plan do you have???


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

monsursound said:


> 6 MB/S!!!
> what connection and what plan do you have???



Used to have, it was from a local internet supplier taking connections from Bharti Broadband. Sometimes the speeds used to go crazy, for a few hours i.e. Here's a Speedtest image few months back:

*i27.lulzimg.com/db1c0d82b4.png

^^It would go even higher like 47Mbps. I left the connection, and currently using BSNL EVDO. Altough the speed bumps are very rare, I experienced it not more than 4 times. But the feeling was awesome..


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

Ofcourse you can get screwed but our law is weak. You have to be very unlucky to get caught by the copy right police. BTW they concentrate more on people supplying pirated disks, the source (copiers, master copy source etc).

Once that's done with, we would be paying fines. Till then, just take a wild guess, how long it will take them to succeed


----------



## abhidev (Oct 19, 2011)

almost 28mbps.....

how much was the tariff?


----------



## mitraark (Oct 19, 2011)

Torrents are definitely slower than Filehosts , but that argument is useless considering our country;s situation with the Internet , people hardly have anything mpre than a 1mbps uncapped plan.

I say go with Private torrents , i have been using them , the very best of them actually do not cost anything if you just manage to find the invite and work to seed . Verified cntent , somewhat safer from legal issues and good speed , most maxx out your plan.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 19, 2011)

To get the max out of your connection, subscribe to a proper usenet service.


----------



## asingh (Oct 19, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I say go with Private torrents , i have been using them , the very best of them actually do not cost anything if you just manage to find the invite and work to seed . Verified cntent , somewhat safer from legal issues and good speed , most maxx out your plan.



Quite true. I agree with this.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 19, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Yeah, the best speed I ever got with torrents is 1MB/s while on Filehosting 6MB/s.



6MB/s??


----------



## asingh (Oct 20, 2011)

*//mod:
Please refrain from asking Torrent sites name, and from giving the same.*


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ There is no harm in giving names of torrent sites unless we are giving the direct link to the copyrighted materials. It's upto the user to download legal content or otherwise.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ In context on "dowloading copyrighted materials" and having a link posted in the subject, it's not the best combination to be fair.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 2, 2011)

I used MTNL net connection 256kbps    but closed it.........  As could not afford to pay 700 PM....

Now my cablewala provide 512 @ around 400 but I don't have PC.....  

Zindagi accha majak kar leti hai.......


----------



## anarchy0x (Nov 18, 2011)

Aren't there softwares which let you download from torrent & allow you to be untraeable? I knew a guy who did that.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2011)

you can do that within uTorrent itself
turn on encryption and use a proxy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2011)

@monsursound: Read the EULA...while installing softwares & games...

u can download what u wish but u cannot sell it to make profit.which is risky

& use of pirated stuff in big companies is a no no 




abhidev said:


> well how to find if its a private tracker?



just check the info tab in utorrent (DHT will be disabled)


----------



## rsk11584 (Nov 19, 2011)

i am using torrents both public & private from past many years and getting good seeds and downloaded many movies but recently one big public torrent site got blocked from past 4-5 months and another very very big site which hosted all the softwares , ebooks, it was like mother of all pirated softwares worth thousands of dollars were available there , that site also got closed some 6-7 months ago. Those two were my fav sites still now i am a member of many pvt trackers but now i dont download much,, 

In india & pak no risk but in US and other countries there is, heard from people that automatically you get warning through emails etc. thats why whenever my sister in US wants some pirated book , she sends me RS link and i download it and email her, i think even u cant download pirated RS links in US. All cities have pirated CD  / DVD  markets and Police does nothing, which is well known to all of us..


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @monsursound: Read the EULA...while installing softwares & games...
> 
> u can download what u wish but u cannot sell it to make profit.which is risky
> 
> ...



DHT on/off is manual. The tracker file does not control that. It is the client, which is controlled via the user.

To know if it is a PT, you would have to enable "tracker" in the client UI, and look up the tracker name online.


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2011)

I download copyright material on daily basis. No risk at all.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2011)

So do many. 

But only the n00bs are harmed by fake sites and torrents.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 22, 2011)

lol, rightly said


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 22, 2011)

i have seen even reputable companies using pirated software and CBTs which are bypassed by audits ...defeating the whole purpose.....so what the big deal when its done at home.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 22, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i have seen even reputable companies using pirated software and CBTs which are bypassed by audits ...defeating the whole purpose.....so what the big deal when its done at home.



Can you name a few ?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2011)

Faun said:


> I download copyright material on daily basis. No risk at all.



Same here. No risk at all.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 24, 2011)

> I download copyright material on daily basis. No risk at all.



Correction.

I download copyright material on daily basis. *Have Not felt any* risk at all *till now*.

I know it's near to impossible but still.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Correction.
> 
> I download copyright material on daily basis. *Have Not felt any* risk at all *till now*.
> 
> I know it's near to impossible but still.



Of course, through steam, bandcamp and other services.


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 26, 2011)

I use to download from internet from 5 years. First I used filehosting but problem was premium accounts which I had to arrange from my friends and sometime I had to buy it. Public torrents was slow compared to filehosting and I was addicted with speed. So I never used public tracker ever to download any file 100% till now. Arranged some private tracker invite and now I'm using PT from last 3 yrs.   Using private torrents is safe and speed just u can't beat it it is capable to cross 100 Mbps.


----------



## RahulB (Nov 26, 2011)

Why not buy the stuff you like... Blu-rays have become cheap, DVD's have become dirt cheap and you can always find free software which does the job.


----------



## manikant (Mar 23, 2012)

OK guys, We love to get things for FREE, but atleast unke liye toh pay karo jo deserve karte hain like your favourite movies or music and major softwares.

It is very difficult in India to catch the pirators bcoz yahaan toh sim bhi free mein mil jaate hain, aur KAHIN KAHIN toh bina ID ke mil jaate hain( as seen on news channels).


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2012)

You're right but I am closing the thread.


----------

